# Best general eating habits



## Jess4rmBoston (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I recently posted on this forum asking about snack and entree recipes
I could send to my little sister, who's recently been diagnosed with
IBS-A. In addition to IBS-friendly recipes, I would love
to hear *what general eating practices have worked out best for you*
*guys*. I've come across a lot of different info on the web, and want to
pass along to my sister some firsthand advice to help guide her. Is a
low FODMAP diet ideal? Any experience and info you can offer would be
much appreciated.

Thanks so much!

Jess


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on what exactly triggers your IBS as different foods have different effects on anyone's GI tract.

That being said, low fodmap seems to be a pretty good launching off point as many IBSers have issues with gas volume (even in the normal range of all healthy people's gas volumes).

Some people are more troubled by the fat content of any given meal (often when you have immediate diarrhea after a meal with fat in it). Some need a certain amount of fiber and may do better eating some of the higher fodmap foods that have both the fiber and some osmotics in them that help keep the stool wet.


----------

